# Does anyone here use a Cricut?



## shaninmo

Anybody use a Cricut for rhinestone templates?


----------



## lizziemaxine

I don't think it will cut the template material.


----------



## gotshirts2ink

WOW now!!! this isnt a scrapbooking forum 
Roland gx24, Vinyl Express qe60+ and epson 1400


----------



## chartle

lizziemaxine said:


> I don't think it will cut the template material.


Isn't there foam material that might work?


----------



## FatKat Printz

I have been trying to use it..but I can't get the circles to make complete circles and Yes there is material for it.. I haven't tried it yet..if you can get the circle to make complete circles I am sure it will work

Scrapbookdiecutter.com: 7.5" x 9' Motif Rubber For The<br>Silhouette, Craft Robo, Wishblade and Cricut!


email me [email protected] I have so other hints they may help I just don't have the time but we may be able to help each other out.


----------



## shaninmo

gotshirts2ink said:


> WOW now!!! this isnt a scrapbooking forum
> Roland gx24, Vinyl Express qe60+ and epson 1400


Wasn't referring to anything having to do with scrapbooking...........

Cricuts are cutters, maybe you can afford a fancy Roland and have the business for one, good for you, but I was asking for help, snide remarks can be saved for elsewhere, thanks!

Anyways, thanks fatkat printz, my mom bought me a Cricut for Christmas thinking this could help me in making templates, but I haven't opened it yet as I haven't decided whether or not I want to keep it. I was intending on getting a KNK or US Cutter, and I probably still will, but hey. no harm in asking right?

By the way guy who replied the above quote: chefs who make cakes use cricuts as the cut fondant, people make wall signs with them, people cut fabric for sewing/quilting(which I also sew): Cricuts aren't JUST for scrapbooking. I am not defending the Cricut because I have never even used one, but come on! That was so snobby!


----------



## charles95405

you can't equate a circut with the KNK...I don't think you will be happy with the circut...unless you are going to stay a hobbyist and I don't think it will do well in rhinestones.. the KNK Maxx Pro with ACS software would be a better fit


----------



## gerry

I think you also would have to buy their clipart cartridges for graphics,which would really limit what you can do. If the us cutter or knk is a good machine..then thats where you should start. affordable and reliable.


----------



## allhamps

The Cricut can do some wonderful things, according to what I've seen on tv, but don't you have to have a cartridge to cut designs? Since I don't own one, I'm not following how you can do a rhinestone template unless it has a feature where you can use their cartridges and make the template?

In any event, I agree with a previous poster. If you don't want to be limited in both size and creativity, then a regular, reasonable priced cutter and a good rhinestone software, or study of how to do it with Corel, will work just fine. I can't comment on any of the cutters mentioned, I have a GCC Puma III, which was a little more expensive due to the ability to contour cut, which is not necessary for rhinestone templates.

Good luck and happy 'stoning


----------



## dim116

I don't know much about the cricut but my daughter has one. You can buy/use the cartridges but they are expensive and limited to what you can do. There is another program called "Sure cuts alot" that she uses which can be downloaded from the internet for a price which allows the cricut to cut basically any shape, something like a regular cutter would do. There are also videos of this program on youtube.


----------



## shaninmo

I have seen that sure cuts a lot on You Tube. Looks pretty cool for Cricut users!

Yes, I agree with Charles and those that have said you would certainly be limited in what you could do. I do think they would have enough force to cut the template material, but unless you purchased the software, you'd have to use the expensive cartridges, in which case, you are better off buying a nicer cutter(those cartridges are expensive and add up fast I'm sure!).

Though I'd bring this post up because I am almost certain there are others out there that were wondering this same thing. Cricuts are pretty self-explanatory and easy to come by, unlike the other cutters and software, which are sometimes highly confusing to learn about! 

I am really confused by the info I'm getting from all the different folks on here- Don't get me wrong, lots of it is good stuff, but for a beginner, and one who is just supporting a small home business (not looking to become a mega corp just yet! LOL) I'm getting too much info about fancy and expensive machines that I don't really need. I just want a simple machine that cuts templates and software that I can use to import my pictures/images to convert to circles to cut into the templates! Why is this so hard?! LOL, Can any of you just recommend a machine and software for this purpose? Charles? You must have an idea for me! The KNK with ACS software again you think? I have chatted with Sandy. I need to write her back to clarify some things I just don't get. And the tutorial videos are a bit hard to follow. I'm not dumb, I swear! It's just a lot to learn!

Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## charles95405

I think that the KNK with ACS software is a good choice. The problem with doing rhinestones with a vinyl cutter is that almost all the software is cutter specific...the only exception I know is SmartCutPro 2 from DAS which has drivers for most common cutters BUT the problem with that is it is pricey...probably the best cutter program...according to me...! but then other will disagree. I know there is an ACS program for the Graphtec 5000 (I think that is the model) but I don't know how much it is...Just make sure you get a 24 inch cutter..and as others have said..a good cutter is just like an ATM machine IF you work


----------



## Leslie Magana

shaninmo said:


> I have seen that sure cuts a lot on You Tube. Looks pretty cool for Cricut users!
> 
> Yes, I agree with Charles and those that have said you would certainly be limited in what you could do. I do think they would have enough force to cut the template material, but unless you purchased the software, you'd have to use the expensive cartridges, in which case, you are better off buying a nicer cutter(those cartridges are expensive and add up fast I'm sure!).
> 
> Though I'd bring this post up because I am almost certain there are others out there that were wondering this same thing. Cricuts are pretty self-explanatory and easy to come by, unlike the other cutters and software, which are sometimes highly confusing to learn about!
> 
> I am really confused by the info I'm getting from all the different folks on here- Don't get me wrong, lots of it is good stuff, but for a beginner, and one who is just supporting a small home business (not looking to become a mega corp just yet! LOL) I'm getting too much info about fancy and expensive machines that I don't really need. I just want a simple machine that cuts templates and software that I can use to import my pictures/images to convert to circles to cut into the templates! Why is this so hard?! LOL, Can any of you just recommend a machine and software for this purpose? Charles? You must have an idea for me! The KNK with ACS software again you think? I have chatted with Sandy. I need to write her back to clarify some things I just don't get. And the tutorial videos are a bit hard to follow. I'm not dumb, I swear! It's just a lot to learn!
> 
> Thanks guys and gals!


 
I have the Cricut and yes I use it for scrapbooking, I have had it for about 2 years and it does cut well on paper. But when trying to adapt it for other materials I have found it difficult and wasted alot of material trying to dial in the right pressure for the blade. Also the cartriges are costly. If you plan on using the Cricut alot like I did, mine died and just wont do anything other than make noise. If you are planning on doing any type of production on the Cricut I really wouldent recomend it. I would suggest looking at a Roland or other unit. It may cost a little more but in the long run it will save you frustration and time. 

Good Luck 
Leslie


----------



## allhamps

Charles is right. A lot of the "rhinestone" software is cutter specific except the one used by DAS. That is what I have and I LOVE IT. Yes, it was pricey, but it has paid for itself a dozen times over already. You can't beat, at least in my opinion, the ease of the "point, click, voila rhinestone pattern, way in which this works. However, there is another option:
1. simple used cutter (I've got one that will do the job just PM me)
2. cutter software for that cutter
3. use CorelDraw to do your rhinestone patterns then import them into the cutter software and cut.

You don't have to be a CorelDraw expert. I don't know anything about CorelDraw. I paid $50 bucks to see how it was done in CorelDraw just in case my fancy software died on me. It's a few simple steps and you have a rhinestone design ready for cutting.

Otherwise, I think you've already figured it out. You don't need all that fancy stuff to do rhinestone templates. I just can't give you any reliable advice on those cutters you mentioned, becuase I've never used them and I would hate to speak on something without being able to back it up.

Maybe you want to give that Craft Robo a try? You already have it so it's not going to cost you anything to try it out. The template material I saw in the earlier link is only $9.99 a roll. How much will it cost you to try this "cuts a lot"? At least, if you try the CraftRobo, you might have a better idea of what you REALLY need to have to do the type of rhinestone transfers that you want.


----------



## SandyMcC

shaninmo said:


> I have seen that sure cuts a lot on You Tube. Looks pretty cool for Cricut users!
> 
> Yes, I agree with Charles and those that have said you would certainly be limited in what you could do. I do think they would have enough force to cut the template material, but unless you purchased the software, you'd have to use the expensive cartridges, in which case, you are better off buying a nicer cutter(those cartridges are expensive and add up fast I'm sure!).
> 
> Though I'd bring this post up because I am almost certain there are others out there that were wondering this same thing. Cricuts are pretty self-explanatory and easy to come by, unlike the other cutters and software, which are sometimes highly confusing to learn about!
> 
> I am really confused by the info I'm getting from all the different folks on here- Don't get me wrong, lots of it is good stuff, but for a beginner, and one who is just supporting a small home business (not looking to become a mega corp just yet! LOL) I'm getting too much info about fancy and expensive machines that I don't really need. I just want a simple machine that cuts templates and software that I can use to import my pictures/images to convert to circles to cut into the templates! Why is this so hard?! LOL, Can any of you just recommend a machine and software for this purpose? Charles? You must have an idea for me! The KNK with ACS software again you think? I have chatted with Sandy. I need to write her back to clarify some things I just don't get. And the tutorial videos are a bit hard to follow. I'm not dumb, I swear! It's just a lot to learn!
> 
> Thanks guys and gals!


Yes... the green rubber sold by Accugraphic will cut on a Cricut, however designing a rhinestone template could definitely be challenging unless you own Sure Cuts A Lot. With SCAL, you can import SVG files, so it's possible to design in a different program, such as Inkscape or even KNK or ACS Studio, and then import the SVG file into SCAL for cutting. The only issue is that I'm not sure if the circles retain their perfect roundness and you probably have to resize the image to make sure the circles cut the proper size.

But the Cricut cuts slowly and there's no place to change the Overcut setting like we recommend when cutting these templates, so one could end up with a lot of tedious weeding. Therefore, this is being recommended more for home crafting versus someone trying to do it as a business. As an example, we now see moms making simple rhinestone patterns for their daughters' birthday parties and every attendee decorating their own T-shirt to take home. And I'm referring to designs with like 50 - 75 stones in total! 

Please DO contact me again, if you have questions. Or just post here... I'm always happy to answer publicly, as well.


----------



## DTFuqua

You have already hear from someone that used their cricut to death. They aren't tough enough. If you can take it back and get a refund, you should be able to get a cheap cutter from uscutter that will outlast and out work the cricut


----------



## sjidohair

Ok, I know this is a old thread,, but I just saw a cake decorator on Tv, using a Cricut to decorate Cakes,,, 
they are taking and cutting cake fondant sheets for decorating the cakes,, with the cricut machines
it was totally awesome,, has anyone done this? yet


----------



## SandyMcC

I know several people in the scrapbooking world who have been doing this. Here's a video made last fall by the Australian dealer of the KNK cutters:

Cutting Gum Paste on a KNK


----------



## lizziemaxine

sjidohair said:


> Ok, I know this is a old thread,, but I just saw a cake decorator on Tv, using a Cricut to decorate Cakes,,,
> they are taking and cutting cake fondant sheets for decorating the cakes,, with the cricut machines
> it was totally awesome,, has anyone done this? yet


Great idea but how in world would you clean the fondant out of the machine?


----------



## SandyMcC

It doesn't get into the machine at all. You can get some up inside of the blade holder housing, but that's easy to take apart and clean.

I did hear from someone who checked this out at CHA that the blade holder that comes with the new Cricut Cake has a little plastic piece on the bottom of the blade holder that helps to prevent this from happening. And this could be of interest to those who cut other materials that tend to crumble and get up inside the blade holder (like chipboard).


----------



## lizziemaxine

SandyMcC said:


> It doesn't get into the machine at all. You can get some up inside of the blade holder housing, but that's easy to take apart and clean.
> 
> I did hear from someone who checked this out at CHA that the blade holder that comes with the new Cricut Cake has a little plastic piece on the bottom of the blade holder that helps to prevent this from happening. And this could be of interest to those who cut other materials that tend to crumble and get up inside the blade holder (like chipboard).


Wow, that's good to know. Not that I'm going to use it for cake decorating, but I do have a couple of friends who might be interested in this process.


----------



## SandyMcC

The key is to use a longer blade (60 degree), make sure the fondant has some time to sit, and use a low pressure. Obviously the stuff is very easy to cut.

I personally want to try cutting Sugar Veil but I need to carve out some time (pardon the pun! lol). If you've never seen Sugar Veil, have a look at the links below. It's just incredible what has been created. I've heard that it's far easier to work with (has more of an elastic texture) and it's supposed to taste better, as well. 

Sugar Veil main site

Sugar Veil gallery


----------



## lizziemaxine

SandyMcC said:


> I personally want to try cutting Sugar Veil but I need to carve out some time (pardon the pun! lol). If you've never seen Sugar Veil, have a look at the links below. It's just incredible what has been created. I've heard that it's far easier to work with (has more of an elastic texture) and it's supposed to taste better, as well.
> 
> Sugar Veil main site
> 
> Sugar Veil gallery


WOW! Really cool.


----------



## JAF

I've been out of the cake decorating business for a long time. Things sure have changed.


----------



## sjidohair

yes,, can you imagine what you could do with this, for cakes, cupcakes, truffles,, even,


----------



## lizziemaxine

sjidohair said:


> Ok, I know this is a old thread,, but I just saw a cake decorator on Tv, using a Cricut to decorate Cakes,,,
> they are taking and cutting cake fondant sheets for decorating the cakes,, with the cricut machines
> it was totally awesome,, has anyone done this? yet


According to the Cricut website, they make a model specifically for cake decorating. Says all the parts are food-grade safe, easy to clean. Really great idea.


----------



## sjidohair

I so agree,, ok, so if you can cut this,, i wonder if you wanted to cut gourmat Noodles , if you could.
YOu know when you roll noodles out, and run it thru a pasta machines, if you could run the pasta dough thu this and cut out shapes,, hummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lizziemaxine

sjidohair said:


> I so agree,, ok, so if you can cut this,, i wonder if you wanted to cut gourmat Noodles , if you could.
> YOu know when you roll noodles out, and run it thru a pasta machines, if you could run the pasta dough thu this and cut out shapes,, hummmmmmmmmmm


I bet you could. What a great idea, especially for kids.


----------

